
Beautiful zip code visualisation - iamelgringo
http://benfry.com/zipdecode/
======
uuilly
Indeed zipcodes are quite beautiful. Check this, Population Density by
zipcode: <http://www.uuorld.com/gallery?image=89>

------
almost
Lots of fun :) Reminds me of the time at a previous job when I had to
incorporate distance measurement based on post codes (zipcodes, UK style).
There wasn't a whole lot to do for long periods at this job (which is why I
left it eventually) so I spent several days making pretty pictures from the
postcode data. I was quite amused that the density of codes in London was such
that I could see the Thames winding through the middle :)

I also spent a while trying to guess polygon data for the post districts from
just the point data for each code. I found that quite hard at the time.

------
brusqe
Ben Fry is one of the fathers of Processing.org, he's done a lot of great
stuff with information visualisation. He's done a lot of stuff looking at the
relationships inside DNA,genes, emails and code. All of which are combination
between art and information.

------
okeumeni
Nice work, I have been reading Ben Fry work, great source of inspiration. I
recommend Processing.org.

------
huhtenberg
All I'm seeing is a beautiful "Java required" message.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
It crashed my FF the first time around...

It's worth taking a look, though.

------
snewe
Doesn't do Hawai'i.

------
kirpekar
Very Cool. Thanks.

